# Looking for advice on a motorized rotisserie build



## ryants (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I'm working on some plans to build a motorized rotisserie for whole hogs, lambs and any other animals that might find themselves in my house.  I'm looking at a Dayton 1LPN7 , which I've got a line on for $200.

The only problem for me is that I haven't worked out how I'm going to connect the motor shaft to the spit.  I'm thinking about using 0.75" stainless round stock surrounded by 1" stainless box tube.  The motor shaft would have to connect to the round stock, at least according to my current plans. 

Any advice on how to best do this?  Thanks.

Ryan


----------



## sparky30_06 (Jan 3, 2013)

Connect them using a lovejoy connector.   this will make hooking them together easy and also take up an misalignment.


----------



## ryants (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks Sparky.  I'll look into it.


----------



## fishwrestler (Jan 3, 2013)

Here are some pictures I just took for you, We use the threaded ends to spins some handles he made on the pole to move the hog to a cutting table after it is done.

He added the idler to prevent the chain from jumping. . I will get motor specks if you want

Good Luck on your build,













DSC_0342.JPG



__ fishwrestler
__ Jan 3, 2013


















DSC_0338.JPG



__ fishwrestler
__ Jan 3, 2013


















DSC_0339.JPG



__ fishwrestler
__ Jan 3, 2013


















DSC_0340.JPG



__ fishwrestler
__ Jan 3, 2013


















DSC_0341.JPG



__ fishwrestler
__ Jan 3, 2013


















goat.jpg



__ fishwrestler
__ Jan 3, 2013






Here is a goat in the Unit

\













pig.jpg



__ fishwrestler
__ Jan 3, 2013






a Barked up whole hog


----------



## ryants (Jan 4, 2013)

Fishwrestler, thanks for these pics!  It looks like on the motor shaft you have a jaw coupler leading to a stepdown shaft adapter?  And the shaft adapter fits into the sprocket? 

Then on the spit rod side, it looks like the sprocket just fit on some threads?  Not sure how to do that (get the threads I mean).  I just have some plain stainless round stock.

Thanks again!

Ryan


----------



## fishwrestler (Jan 4, 2013)

Ryan,

The gear is actually tightened around the shaft with set screws, The threaded ends are just for the handles. let me know if youw ant more pictures I can take more and post them up

Robert


----------



## ryants (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks Robert!  This has been really helpful!  I'll be sure to post pics once I get this thing done!


----------

